# i just got a kitten



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

i cant post them but go on my album and see him please

After you have looked i would love it if you told me names for kitten he is a male im thinking about leo but i would like more suggestions


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you should call him Troll. Definitely looks like a Troll .


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

no way :gasp:

come on some thing nice


----------



## KateEvans (Feb 4, 2009)

I think he looks like a webster!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cillah said:


> I think you should call him Troll. Definitely looks like a Troll .


 
*snorts


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There are 2 kittens in the second photo:whistling2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Why would you get a kitten when your dog has severe cherry eye that he needs treatment for?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

It looks a bit like hitler


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

right long story but my fathers gf the kitten is staying there .
ye she has 2 other kittens
um she went to get hers well her kittens and 1 was left homeless and she knew i was wanting to get kitten i was still looking for 1 she gave him to me


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

meg-rocks said:


> right long story but my fathers gf the kitten is staying there .
> ye she has 2 other kittens
> um she went to get hers well her kittens and 1 was left homeless and she knew i was wanting to get kitten i was still looking for 1 she gave him to me


You still haven't explained how you can afford to vaccinate, microchip, feed and insure a kitten when your family can't afford treatment for your mastiff that clearly needs corrective surgery to his eyes?


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

all my animals the dog has been to the vet as puppy got it removed it came back the vet said nothing he cam do but remove it again my kitten is being cared for all my pets get the right attension. 

if u have any more negtive comment just dont post them


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

meg-rocks said:


> all my animals the dog has been to the vet as puppy got it removed it came back the vet said nothing he cam do but remove it again my kitten is being cared for all my pets get the right attension.
> 
> if u have any more negtive comment just dont post them


So.. You've taken him back to the vets to get it removed again, right?


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine looks kinda like yours,
he's in my photo album, go see 

He's called Milo,... We were gonna name him Bobbi or full name Bob Buttons


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

he is soooooooooooo cute 
may i ask hoy old he is


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

He is around 9 weeks.
He is the most timid little thing ever.
But he's learning from my very dominant kitten Mystie, whose 8 weeks.
=]


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

cute kitten,but your dogs eyes are hurrendous.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cillah said:


> I think you should call him Troll. Definitely looks like a Troll .


 
I think I love you! :flrt:


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> Why would you get a kitten when your dog has severe cherry eye that he needs treatment for?


You took the words right out of my mouth! :lol2:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

She should, really.
May have been took to the vets since?
She wrote something about it, wasnt too clear.
Hopefully the dogs well again, but iv never known it as a reoccuring problem.
Im a n00b with dogs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In cherry eye the gland is usually sutured back into place and doesnt return.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

9Red said:


> *You still haven't explained how you can afford to vaccinate, microchip, feed and insure a kitten* when your family can't afford treatment for your mastiff that clearly needs corrective surgery to his eyes?


 
You really think this is going to happen:whistling2:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I didn't think of microchipping mine.
Does that make me a bad owner?
*worried now*


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You really think this is going to happen:whistling2:


We can only hope, and drop hints like bricks so that she *might* just take some notice.

I really hope she does get the kitten insured at the least so there's no flimsy excuses for her not to get it veterinary treatment, and knowing her reputation, I expect that will be sooner rather than later unfortunately. Unless she's got a few grand kicking about in the bank for emergencies of course, but I very much doubt it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Truth is I very much doubt everything she says!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TROLL - the other red meat! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> TROLL - the other red meat! :mf_dribble:


YUM! :mf_dribble:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

After reading your other threads...

Your kitten looks like a Fib  Or Myth! Now _thats_ a nice name , oooh what about Porkie!!! I love that name :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> oooh what about Porkie!!! I love that name :flrt:


:roll2: PMSL!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I may have had a bit of a happy moment due to that post, *H* :blush::whistling2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

BethieSims said:


> I didn't think of microchipping mine.
> Does that make me a bad owner?
> *worried now*


Well hopefully you will be keeping them as safe and happy House cats and buy things to entertain them whilst indoors like cat towers to climb. As they are kittens they will not miss what they never had, but even then they should be microchipped in case they ever escape.

If you are not keeping them as housecats the vets can find it useful to check the cats body if they are brought in after being knocked down, at least you get to know what happened to them.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I may have had a bit of a happy moment due to that post, *H* :blush::whistling2:


Starting the day with a giggle is very therapeutic


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> all my animals the dog has been to the vet as puppy got it removed it came back the vet said nothing he cam do but remove it again my kitten is being cared for all my pets get the right attension.
> 
> if u have any more negtive comment just dont post them




I thought the nearest vet was miles away :bash:. Also what about the rat that died, that didn't get the right attention did it?


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Where have the pics that you had in your album of your dogs gone, when did you get the yorkie that you had a picture of.

Theres 2 cats in your pic, are they both yours:whistling2:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

We have lots of cat toys!
scratching posts,
climbing tower, 
they prefer scratching up the top of my CD case though, it HAD a fine mesh on it lol.



x


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I am sure I have seen those kittens pictures somewhere else?? 
Hmmm (my suspicion is aroused again) 

*Girl - you need to make up your bl**dy melon*, first your dads gf had her kittens already, now when she gone to collect you got yours too??? 

If you are gonna continue these *stories *you need to start writing it down at least that way you will know *what lies you have told to who*!!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> I am sure I have seen those kittens pictures somewhere else??
> Hmmm (my suspicion is aroused again)
> 
> *Girl - you need to make up your bl**dy melon*, first your dads gf had her kittens already, now when she gone to collect you got yours too???
> ...



Not long now till the troll is back at school


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you seen the tags?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Why do i feel like i see a disaster story coming on here? I mean what else are you going to get and not look after? What new lies are going to come to light? Why do i have the impression both kittens are yours or may neither of them it is so hard to tell with you I just hope they are not yours and will be in a loveing home but I doubt it and since when is cherry eye a recurring condition?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Since they never got it operated on - she's just pretending they did cos she got criticised for it!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thought as much to be honest but was living in hope Yes I am a hopeless case. Poor dog you would think with all the money she seems to have they would get something done but nope, really makes me wonder some people


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm getting a Dodo next week! My sister's boyfriend's uncle's grandma has bred them for years & Im getting a purple one. What should I feed it? Will it be ok living in the fridge?


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

:no1:


Zoo-Man said:


> I'm getting a Dodo next week! My sister's boyfriend's uncle's grandma has bred them for years & Im getting a purple one. What should I feed it? Will it be ok living in the fridge?


 You funny man


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BethieSims said:


> :no1:
> 
> You funny man


I try! :blush:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm getting a Dodo next week! My sister's boyfriend's uncle's grandma has bred them for years & Im getting a purple one.


Oh wow, I didnt know anyone had Purple Dodos in the UK!



Zoo-Man said:


> What should I feed it?


Feed it on seeds sold by the old women at the side of the parks in London, the ones for pigeons. Don't get the ones sold by the old men, or the ones sold on the side of parks in any other city, they are the wrong type and will start growing inside your Dodo!!



Zoo-Man said:


> Will it be ok living in the fridge?


What colour fridge? They can live in Black fridges and possibly Silver fridges if you cut extra air-holes, but keeping them in a white fridge is just cruel.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm getting a Dodo next week! My sister's boyfriend's uncle's grandma has bred them for years & Im getting a purple one. What should I feed it? Will it be ok living in the fridge?


where u getting it from, i have some living under mushrooms in the garden, i dont bother with em the fairies look after them for me. im sure if u buy one from me u wont have 2 travel as far n il be cheeper :whip:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

You're all completely wrong. You can't keep dodos unless it's in The Florida. Silly!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I got a Dodo, but it's foot is falling off so have had to hold it on with gaffer tape... It's ok though, I did have it fixed on by a medicine man when it was a chic (honestly!) but it come off again. It'll do just fine though, I'll just get another bird to keep it company, or even two!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

god Zoo-Man i thought you of all people would know that corect dodo housing is in a block of ice in a freezer, a fridge is far too hot! :bash: well my pair are doing fine kept like that anyway, full nest of eggs in the ice box and everything :2thumb: orders now being taken......£2000 deposite secures.....:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Maybe we could breed your purple dodo with my gold sparkles one and we could be the first breeders of gold sparkly purple dodos... I mean at least you dont have to worry about them being male or female with them being hermaphrodites we can both have a clutch of eggs, i found my dodo on the side of a road in falkirk or was it fife?? Lucky me! 
By the way is anyone else having trouble finding kittens for the dodos nest box! I am also having trouble keeping the ice to 67 degrees , any advice?? 
:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you silly people, everyone know the sparkles are recessive, and you need to breed the gold sparkly one to a carrier to get baby sparkly ones.

and can you breed me a blue one to match my cat please?


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I don't know about matching it to your cat, I mean now I need to find a carrier for a blue catty dodo and a goldy sparkles dodo , hmmmm does anyone know of anyone who has any of the lesser spotted troll dodos to carry the genes for a blue and purple sparkly catty dodo! :2thumb:


(sorry to keep plundering this but it is about the only thing that is making me chuckle today) :lol2:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

OMG somebody pinch me - I have just seen a thread on the classifieds for a hypo melanistic leucistic blue purple catty sparkles dodo!


oh sorry that was me dreaming - although it was about as realistic as megans snake/dog/kittens/other dog/florida/fife/falkirk/rats/vets/2 kittens/no kittens


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> (sorry to keep plundering this but it is about the only thing that is making me chuckle today) :lol2:


It's made me chuckle today too! :2thumb:



CollaredLizardGal said:


> oh sorry that was me dreaming - although it was about as realistic as megans snake/dog/kittens/other dog/florida/fife/falkirk/rats/vets/2 kittens/no kittens


You forgot the rabbits that she wants to mate!


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Ooooh maybe we can mate THEM with the dodo! 
Dorabbits! or is that Rabdos! 

Move over Charles Darwin!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> OMG somebody pinch me - I have just seen a thread on the classifieds for a hypo melanistic leucistic blue purple catty sparkles dodo!


mock all you like but im so bored i may actualy put that ad up and see if anyone responds...... though im pretty sure id get an infraction for it.......after all you need a DWA licence and the stars and planets to be aligned to own a dodo.....


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

LOL - Actually you only need to make sure that the troll is in alignment with Uranus! ( childish s******) 
I apologise but I had to say it first!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> Ooooh maybe we can mate THEM with the dodo!
> Dorabbits! or is that Rabdos!
> 
> Move over Charles Darwin!!


 dont be silly they cant mate with a rabbit. its physicaly impossible, theyd never survive in the freezer. the rats however will produce the much saught after ratados. and be het for spider platinum spangley-ness : victory:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> dont be silly they cant mate with a rabbit. its physicaly impossible, theyd never survive in the freezer. the rats however will produce the much saught after ratados. and be het for spider platinum spangley-ness : victory:


Ooooooooh Ratados - we could be multi multi squigagillionaires!! 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

all these dodo morphs :gasp: do none of u know the morphs get reoccuring cherry eye and u have 2 have it removed by a vet each month n it keeps cuming back


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ssssshhhhhhh, Im sat on my Dodo egg as we speak. I have to keep it warm like this for 6 months before it hatches. My arse is killing though!


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> OMG somebody pinch me - I have just seen a thread on the classifieds for a hypo melanistic leucistic blue purple catty sparkles dodo!
> 
> 
> oh sorry that was me dreaming - although it was about as realistic as megans snake/dog/kittens/other dog/florida/fife/falkirk/rats/vets/2 kittens/no kittens


Fife, Flakirk? May I have links please?
I've got to say they always make me laugh at how some people just can't take a hint. Some of the stuff she comes out with :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ssssshhhhhhh, Im sat on my Dodo egg as we speak. I have to keep it warm like this for 6 months before it hatches. My arse is killing though!


:roll2: PMSL at the mental image, Colin - sorry! :whistling2:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

just seen the pictures and tjhe eye is fowl, poor doggie.

just looked it up and after surgery the dog would need to be on eye drops for rest of his life, oh dear gonna be costly. bt seem as u didnt mention that then not got it??


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL at the mental image, Colin - sorry! :whistling2:


Stop enjoying mental images of me & my bum missus!

Ok, here you go!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ssssshhhhhhh, Im sat on my Dodo egg as we speak. I have to keep it warm like this for 6 months before it hatches. My arse is killing though!


You are hatching it yourself? Don't forget to turn the egg, but you have to turn your whole self if you have already bonded with it, will have to stand on your head for 6 hours a day.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

this is true, on your head or the babydodo will stick to the inside of the eggshell and die!

any news on making me a blue one? :flrt:

i had both my dogs eyes done ( she popped them at different times :devil: first one might have something to do with running into the hook on the washing machine door at the speed of light )

she had eye drops for a week and that was it.
all fixed`n`sorted.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I was told by the breeder, who originally comes from Never Never Land, not to turn it like a normal bird egg, but instead to just have a kick around with my nephew with the egg. Aparently it helps the developing chick inside the egg to grow healthily.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I was told by the breeder, who originally comes from Never Never Land, not to turn it like a normal bird egg, but instead to just have a kick around with my nephew with the egg. Aparently it helps the developing chick inside the egg to grow healthily.


should try hatching a basilisk, bloody frog never wants to sit still


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I was told by the breeder, who originally comes from Never Never Land, not to turn it like a normal bird egg, but instead to just have a kick around with my nephew with the egg. Aparently it helps the developing chick inside the egg to grow healthily.


Ooooh could you mention to your breeder from Never Never Land that my Jabberwocky that I was sent from Wonderland by "Alice Rare Breeds" has started to eat my sofa and I was advised they were safe around cushions! Can he give me any advice. I might have to sell him ... what do you think he would be worth in the classifieds? I was thinking around £500 monopoly pounds and a venusian blip blap? :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> Ooooh could you mention to your breeder from Never Never Land that my Jabberwocky that I was sent from Wonderland by "Alice Rare Breeds" has started to eat my sofa and I was advised they were safe around cushions! Can he give me any advice. I might have to sell him ... what do you think he would be worth in the classifieds? I was thinking around £500 monopoly pounds and a venusian blip blap? :lol2:


I just don't think you are caring for it properly, are you shaking it daily until it jabbers? Some people think they can just get away with it cause it jibbers itself daily, but you really have to make sure you get a good jabber out of it too.

Maybe that is why it is after your cushions, do you shake your cushions daily? Maybe it is jealous? You need to turn it upside down and blow on its underneath until its :censor: comes out, if it is green then it is jealousy. Film yourself blowing it, just so we can all check and give a second option, we will not laugh at you, honest, though some may laugh in your general direction...


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I will see if I can get my other half to film it as with the whole fire breathing thing it might be a little difficult to film and dodge the flames while blowing and jabbering at the same time! 
He is quite good really - I only have to call the fire brigade once a month now when he gets his usuals!! PMS in Jabberwockys can be a little scary, but if he gets tetchy you just flush his head down the loo and he will stop!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> but if he gets tetchy you just flush his head down the loo and he will stop!


Strangely my husband finds that works on me too : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok enough silliness I have a serious question, I Currently walk my Thylacine, called Mr.Taz-Tigger, on a harness, but I am thinking of getting it a headcollar, what sized headcollar would you think would fit one.

Also I have had it for 3 weeks and have not yet googled what to feed it, but I think it needs to eat soon as when I open the door on the Viv it tried to eat my retriever. What do you feed a Thylacine, I thought maybe Koalas, but have yet to find a good source of them here in Devon. I live in Tiverton and there is not a koala shop here, but Taunton, where I live, does have a Kangaroo shop.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

You could probably use the same size as the one I use for my Jabberwocky (also fits trolls) I think I saw some on fleabay, as for koalas as food, you should be able to order them via the Kangaroo shop but they may suggest using wallabies! Not as much fat on them as koalas. 
How do you find the Thylacine for ease of care, they are quite an expert pet aren't they or could beginners get a baby one. 
Are you going to mate him at all?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, Im going to make up a mate and then either breed them, or make up that she is pregnant, but there are no vets in my country unless you fly your elephant bird to the nearest oil rig (they pump up olive oil) and then getting a helicopter to the mainland. 

I may just skip the breeding and make up that she and her second cousin which I am also going to breed have just had litters.

They are very easy to care for, as soon as I locate a koala shop.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Think this is becoming just our thread now - where are all the mocking fun loving people now huh!! 
Oh well twas fun while it lasted! lol 

We can carry on when we get the next installment of 
Megan Rocks Tall Tales!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I will look for a koala shop for you! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> Ooooh could you mention to your breeder from Never Never Land that my Jabberwocky that I was sent from Wonderland by "Alice Rare Breeds" has started to eat my sofa and I was advised they were safe around cushions! Can he give me any advice. I might have to sell him ... what do you think he would be worth in the classifieds? I was thinking around £500 monopoly pounds and a venusian blip blap? :lol2:


The breeder said that everytime your Jabberwocky tries to eat a cushion, you should fart next to it. Aparently their ears are far too sensitive to human trumps & it will put it off destroying your sofa. :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

no one got tips for my basilisk....this is the second frog thats escaped when ive gone to the loo


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no one got tips for my basilisk....this is the second frog thats escaped when ive gone to the loo


well what do you expect frogs have no staying power. i can lend you my hybrid t-rex/velociraptor if you like? shes a great mum and will let you handle the babies from day one. however she eats a shed load of kfc everyday while sitting so you will have this aditional cost to consider...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> well what do you expect frogs have no staying power. i can lend you my hybrid t-rex/velociraptor if you like? shes a great mum and will let you handle the babies from day one. however she eats a shed load of kfc everyday while sitting so you will have this aditional cost to consider...


hmmmm will it give the same results...the basilisk forum is very precise on how it must be done


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

it should do. she has succesfully hatched both thunderbird and griffin eggs before now. im desperate to pair her up with a unicorn but no luck yet , closest i can find is a pegasus but its not the same :bash:. other than that you'l have to put it in an active volcano.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> it should do. she has succesfully hatched both thunderbird and griffin eggs before now. im desperate to pair her up with a unicorn but no luck yet , closest i can find is a pegasus but its not the same :bash:. other than that you'l have to put it in an active volcano.


i dont mind borrowing her  my friends uncles mum breeds unis will have her bring one down


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

il get her too you as soon as this recuring case of blueberry eye is cleared up. are they full size or teacup unis? i need full size as it will be a riding animal as snapper (my jack russle/sabertooth cross) is retireing this year.


incidently has anyone noticed how this thread has rapidly decended into fantasy pet land :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> il get her too you as soon as this recuring case of blueberry eye is cleared up. are they full size or teacup unis? i need full size as it will be a riding animal as snapper (my jack russle/sabertooth cross) is retireing this year.
> 
> 
> incidently has anyone noticed how this thread has rapidly decended into fantasy pet land :lol2:


:lol2:
full sized , she had a teacup but her chimera ate it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My sister's pet Phoenix has just gone out in the rain & has been extinguished! What can we do??? My sister is sooo upset!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> My sister's pet Phoenix has just gone out in the rain & has been extinguished! What can we do??? My sister is sooo upset!


grab a dust pan and brush and scoop up the ash , then keep it next to the fire to dry it out :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> grab a dust pan and brush and scoop up the ash , then keep it next to the fire to dry it out :2thumb:


Well my sister sneezed & the ash blew all over the place. I think some of her Phoenix is in the Dyson! :gasp:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well my sister sneezed & the ash blew all over the place. I think some of her Phoenix is in the Dyson! :gasp:


hoover it all into the dyson, add some petrol, a match and bingo! new pheonix :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well my sister sneezed & the ash blew all over the place. I think some of her Phoenix is in the Dyson! :gasp:


oh dear 


miss_ferret said:


> hoover it all into the dyson, add some petrol, a match and bingo! new pheonix :2thumb:


resourceful:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> hoover it all into the dyson, add some petrol, a match and bingo! new pheonix :2thumb:


Clever buggar! :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Clever buggar! :lol2:


 8) 



:lol2:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> incidently has anyone noticed how this thread has rapidly decended into fantasy pet land :lol2:


Sorry I thought that was what the OP had intented :lol2:

Now if we are talking Fantasy then I would like to own a Mogwai! 
No food after midnight and all that but I can't find a breeder anywhere! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> Sorry I thought that was what the OP had intented :lol2:


It's just in keeping with all her other threads, so I'm sure it is what she intended! :lol2:

Now if we are staying in phantasy land i'll have a sabre tooth tiger! :2thumb:

I've got a 3 bedroomed house and a 30' square garden so loads of space to keep him happy!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh a Sabertooth Tiger, you think that would breed with my Tasmanian Tiger? I have a male but just made up that I had two females last night so I can do it either way...or rather they can do it either way....as long as it is the way that allows me to make up kittens in a few weeks.

What is the gestation period for a Thylacine/Smilodon hybrid? Wondering if they are born fully formed, or they need pouching?

I have added my Fantasy pets to my signature, just so I don't get mixed up. If I get mixed up someone may know I am lying!!


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Kare said:


> I have added my Fantasy pets to my signature, just so I don't get mixed up. If I get mixed up someone may know I am lying!!


 
PMSL!! ( I am at work too so got some right funny looks! ):lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I love how this thread turned out!! For the past few mornings I've read updates with my morning coffee, fantastic way to start the day 

P.s, I'd really really like my own Falkor - Good luck dragon, Does anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck dragons? Hmmm...have you tried the Chinese district in Amsterdam? 

Im sure I saw one last time I was in Amsterdam, right after I left a coffee shop.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

No No No - Don't you know anything!! Good Luck Dragons are from *Fantasia*!!!! Dunno what dragons you were seeing in Amsterdam but you wont see them there as they are allergic to Tulips!! :whistling2:

I think you can get them from *Atreyu and Bastians* Mythical Creature Shop on Fantasybay- they are only 3 million squid. :mf_dribble:

(Oh yes I read never Ending Story too!! and I cried! :blush:The film was a bit iffy but ok ) :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i see your dragon and raise you my latest addition:








only £2.99 plus postage and some dairylea dunkables off ebay! im told their strictly veggie so hes tethered out on the nursery playing field to eat off the grass. the kids keep sliding down his neck for fun. when will they reappear (sp?)?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm.................... Too many heads so too many mouths for me to feed!

Shame!!! :sad:


----------

